# What is wrong with my grand son.



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Here are the facts:
He is a twin of two years of four children. They are in Germany because son-in-law is in the Army.

At birth he was the second born but larger than his twin sister.

His problem is he has limited range of motion. His muscles seem very tight as if he was a body builder. Attempting to give him stretching physical therapy hurts him.

You can see in his face the frustration of not being able to do things his four year old brother and twin sister can do.

The doctors have just gotten to the point of aggressively searching for a diagnosis. My daughter seems OK with that. She is not one for over treating and twins often are a little behind the pitch in the early years. Mental development seems fine for both twins. Maybe the one of concern is a little ahead on problem solving like puzzles. My guess is that is due to his increased focus because of his movement issues.

Please don't pull ant punches with me.

The net is frustrating because my searches just turn up political BS about every subject.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't know what it is, but I wish you guys the best in helping him and finding out what it is. I've found with injuries and health problems myself, same as what's seen in lots of people with disabilities and injuries, the more you push yourself to overcome it and not let it hamper you regardless of the pain and hardship, the stronger you become because of it. I know that's easy to say, but I hope he pushes himself.


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

I might be able to help you. As a medic I deal with people whohave lots of disabilities or injuries. What parts of the body are effected?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

sounds like something neurological


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Palm I am sorry for you children strike a soft spot in me I couldn't imagine the pain if something happened to my own blood.
Palm I dont have enough facts even to begin to make any kind of guess you need alot of info to even start narrowing things down as there a myriad of disorders. Once again I am not a provider as an 18D I am responsible for treatment only outside the United States and have very limited experience with childhood disorders but I will attempt to give you some sound advice as well as hopefully a wake up call about medicine in general.
First don't believe the doctor he doesn't really know best only your family does and or can you MUST take the time and effort to educate yourself so you can make an INFORMED decision otherwise you will end up doing what the doctor wants because he will only give you his views or beliefs. They will not take alot of things you say into consideration one of the number one things a Doctor's learn is that patients and family lie and they would have to have some kind of relationship or view you as different to even start to take you at your word. 
Second don't trust military doctors or socialized medicine even less these guys are not as responsible or as capable you may find a gem but they are few and far between and good Pediatricians arnt exactly drawn to the military Push for a specialized pediatric doctor to make the call. I ve worked with military doctors and civilian ones and the civilian ones are 1000 times better in the fields your concerned about.
Third picking up some medical texts will teach you more about the decision making processes involved in medicine to help you narrow your focus I recommend you look for pediatric disorders that are diagnosed at his age +/- 2 years this should give you a workable list (a couple hundred I would bet) I would emphasize disorders concerning musculoskeletal or nervous systems.
Fourth I dont wanna say be prepared but twins have a higher chance of acquiring a genetic disorder also I dont know what type of twin he is but there are several kinds and I don't know much about it other than that and that each kind has its own dangers it might be worth looking into this is why you need a pediatric expert.
Fifth I will contact a doctor I used to work for he is a pediatric specialist and I will see what he recommends if hes willing to help hes a good person but the legalities of things may just be the greatest evil in medicine as we know it.

I am still sorry to hear of your troubles and I hope that whatever is affecting your grandson is insignificant and easily resolved.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Palm, I do not know what could be the problem, I know little to nothing about medicine. But, I'm retired military and I know allot of doctors in the military are there to get experience and are not the best. Most of the time they say "well lets try this", leaving you with the impression they have no clue.

I do know from experience while stationed in Germany, Germany has some great doctors. Perhaps your daughter can get a referral or go see one on her own. Germany is more about preventive medicine then curative so that approach may be what your grandson needs.


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

This might be a possibility. Dystonia which might be a possibility, It is related to the muscles. Again you might want to talk to your doctor. Hard to say.
My prayers are with you.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Corey was the the larger twin at birth. The fact that both were healthy at birth but on the small side was cause for no alarm because I am only 5'6".

However over the first two years his sister passed him in growth. It wasn't until after they began to walk and their two year checkup that it became clear something is wrong.

He saw a specialist today and they did all the blood work and all you suggested.

There has been no illness type symptoms. No rashes, redness, fever, however even in pictures I can see his discomfort while others enjoy an activity.

It is difficult to get my daughter to write or talk about it but she is on top of it. She has always been a good mother. Maybe a little over protective.

It seem the muscles or tendons are not growing or are contracting. Like I said his growth is slow. My daughter says his muscles feel tight never relaxed.

We were in Germany for their first birthday and there was no sign of anything wrong. Corey was still the bigger of the two twins. Both were very active. So I must say the onset was around 18 months.

I just pray it is something that can be treated and does not get progressively worse.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't know about kids, but with cattle there can be issues with twins. One is called the freemartin effect where one of the twins will have reproductive issues. I wish you and them the best.


----------



## jbrown2036 (Aug 31, 2013)

Lyme Disease maybe? but I've never heard of a case in Germany.

will cogitate on this.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Prayers coming your way


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Palmetto, I am truly sorry about the problems your grandson is having. I did do some looking on the internet. One thing I've learned about searching the internet is asking the same question in a different way gets different results, I tried " what would cause mobility problems in small children", "problems that would cause limited movement in a child". "Flexibility problem with children" ...Things like that. At last, I would considering calling St. Judes in Memphis Tn, might be worth a try? At last, although I am not a doctor, and make no claims to know what I am speaking of, children's bodies sometimes go through some funny (strange) stuff while growing up, it is possible that this is just how his body is developing and he will end up being perfectly ok. Best of luck to you and him.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chemtrail_conspiracy_theory

I am NOT usually a conspiracy theoist but my call is global spraying of heavy metals is leading to all the common problems we see today.

Rant off, flame me if you dare.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

I assume he has always had problems with flexibility? And besides is not being flexible a problem? If he was always like that, its probably just his genetics, he was born that way and will always be that way. I see no positive in saying he has a disability.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

stretch anyway as long as ligaments or other non regenerative tissue arn't being damaged. Pain is only nerves. look at yogis they have a greater range of motion than a todler but people stretch regularily to improve their range of motion, you arn't just jumping into frog poses on day one.

Do yoga... if the bones arn't malformed no biggie.

although knowing the type of pain would help and where it occures.. it could be a type of arthretits which occassionally happens

but no don't let pain stop you from exercising.. frankly you arn't exercising if you arn't experiencing some level of pain. but pain is just a feeling it means nothing other than you body saying monitor.

but no pain is not a reason not to exercising... that is if it is not debilitating... debilitating means you can't do it.. if you can do it, it isn't debilitating and there is no reason you can't do it if you are still conscious.. and you are not tearing out a body part and you will know when that happens. just don't mess up ligaments.. the rest of the body is made not to break.

youtube has tons and it is good for everyone... even guys planks arn't just for women.






you just gotta do it... yoga is good for all athletes i can think of.

suck it up... oooh it hurts.. life hurts deal with it.


----------

